# Das erste Mal mit BB los!



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

Ich konnte es gestern nicht mehr aushalten und packte alle Sachen in meinen Kombi rein.... Mann wat war ich hibbelig.... Ich überprüfte das Equipment 3 mal, ob auch alles dabei war..... #6. Endlich in WH angekommen, schnell alles aufgerödelt und ab geht er der Peter! Ich stieg mit Knüppel in der Hand ins Wasser und paddelte los..... Ich freute mich sowas von dermaßen...löl! Nach einer knappen Std. erfolglosem Angeln, bemerkte ich ein VERDAMMT schnelles Motorboot direkt auf mich zuhalten! Ich hoffte nur, dass die mich gesehen haben. Sie kamen auf 100 m ran und ich erkannte, dass es ein DLRG-Boot war. Mit langsamer Fahrt kamen sie auf 50 m an mich ran. Ich dachte schon, dass ich was verkehrt gemacht hatte oder oder oder.... Nach 2 min zögern drehten sie wieder ab und fuhren ein Stückchen weiter. Dann hielten sie wieder und fuhren wieder auf mich zu. Da dachte ich: "Jetzt ist Holland in Not"! Sie fuhren um mich rum und hielten knapp 10 m neben mir. Wat ich DANN sah..... Das darf ich gar nicht erzählen!!!............ Oder doch  |kopfkrat :q ..... Na gut ich sag´s.... 2 legger Blondinen im oberleggeren Bikini schauten mich an....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








! Ich sagte: "MOIN!" Die eine fragte mich, wo ich denn herkomme. Ich sagte: "Na vom Strand!" und zeigte nach hinten. Sie fragte, ob ich WH meine. Ich sagte ja. Sie fragte mich, ob ich denn aus eigener Kraft wieder zurück komme und ich meinte jo! Sie lächelte noch sehr sehr nett und sagte: "Viel Erfolg wünsch ich noch!" und schon brausten sie davon.....Schade dachte ich noch. Die hätten mich gerne mal entern dürfen  :q  :q  :q . Naja ich fischte und fischte und fischte, aber nichts geschah. Ich machte mich auf den Rückweg. Ich war auf Anfang der Steilküste und ca. 50 m weg vom Strand. Ich schaute mir schon eine gute Stelle für den Ausstieg aus und hielt die Position. Ich machte meinen Hansen-Blinker in Kupfer/Schwarz ran und warf in alle Richtungen. Nichts geschah, ausser dass ein paar kleine Fische vor mir aus dem Wasser sprangen. Das machte mich schon stutzig... Naja weiter werfen dachte ich und warf Richtung Ufer. Ich schaute immer wieder an Land, ob ich noch auf Kurs war. Jupp alles palletti! Tja und dann kommt das was ich mir niemals erahnt hatte!!! Es kam ein junges Päärchen und fletze sich genau da hin, wo ich aussteigen wollte. Das war ja auch gar nicht das schlimme!!! Ich wurde Zeuge eines Naturschauspiels, wie ich es nur aus Filmen kenne.... Die haben doch tatsächlich 50 m von mir entfernt getackert  :q  :q  :q #6. Ich dachte ich guck verkehrt. Wat hab ich gelacht! Naja ich fischte weiter und nach einigen Würfen hatte ich einen Hammerbiss in der Rute und 5 m vor mir sprang eine Mefo aus Wasser. Kurzer Drill von 10 sec und 4-5 Sprünge und weg war sie wieder. Ich schätze sie auf knapp 40 cm. Sie hätte eh wieder schwimmen dürfen! Was wurde mir heute bloß geboten!?! EINNNNNMALIG! Ich wusste nicht warum, aber auf einmal war ich auf 30 m rangekommen an Land und die ratterten immer weiter. Sie wussten genau dass ich da war.....löl Ich schaute aber nicht die ganze Zeit dahin..... War mir ja auch unangenehm. Ich konnte sehen, wie auf guten 30 m Richtung offene See einige HORNHECHTE ausm Wasser sprangen. Ich sah sie in ganzer länge. Ich hatte mich nicht verschaut. Ich warf die Stelle auch gleich an und hatte 3 Attacken auf meinen Blinker, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte!!! Sie sind also noch da und rauben unter Land. Als das Päärchen dann wohl fertig war, traute ich mich dann auch endlich ausm Wasser raus. Ich landete 20 m vor ihnen an und als ich mich aus dem Wasser begeben wollte, hörte ich ein gaaaaanz leises Zischen. Ich dachte, dass das BB Luft ließ, aber weit gefehlt! Dem leisen PSSSSSSSSS folgte ein lautes BUUUUMMMMMM und ehe ich mich versah, war meine Weste prall mit Luft gefüllt  #q. Sie hatte also unbemerkt Feuchtigkeit gezogen und ich hatte Spaß. Gott sei dank war das alles schon am Ufer! So ne Weste um den Hals ist schon recht unangenehm. 

FAZIT: Ein total aufregender Tag am Wasser, so wie ich ihn noch nie vorher erlebte.


----------



## Louis (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte es gestern nicht mehr aushalten und packte alle Sachen in meinen Kombi rein.... Mann wat war ich hibbelig.... Ich überprüfte das Equipment 3 mal, ob auch alles dabei war..... #6. Endlich in WH angekommen, schnell alles aufgerödelt und ab geht er der Peter! Ich stieg mit Knüppel in der Hand ins Wasser und paddelte los..... Ich freute mich sowas von dermaßen...löl! Nach einer knappen Std. erfolglosem Angeln, bemerkte ich ein VERDAMMT schnelles Motorboot direkt auf mich zuhalten! Ich hoffte nur, dass die mich gesehen haben. Sie kamen auf 100 m ran und ich erkannte, dass es ein DLRG-Boot war. Mit langsamer Fahrt kamen sie auf 50 m an mich ran. Ich dachte schon, dass ich was verkehrt gemacht hatte oder oder oder.... Nach 2 min zögern drehten sie wieder ab und fuhren ein Stückchen weiter. Dann hielten sie wieder und fuhren wieder auf mich zu. Da dachte ich: "Jetzt ist Holland in Not"! Sie fuhren um mich rum und hielten knapp 10 m neben mir. Wat ich DANN sah..... Das darf ich gar nicht erzählen!!!............ Oder doch  |kopfkrat :q ..... Na gut ich sag´s.... 2 legger Blondinen im oberleggeren Bikini schauten mich an....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dennis, Dennis, Dennis.....also, muss man Euch Jungspunden denn alles erklären?

Auf die Frage der Blondine, ob Du es aus eigener Kraft an Land schaffst, heißt die Antwort eindeutig: *Nein*...dann faselst Du was von Krampf im Fuß und stundenlangem ankämpfen gegen die Strömung und dann simulierst Du einen Ohnmachtsanfall....was glaubst Du, wie schnell die Dich im Boot haben und genau da wollen wir doch alle hin, oder?

Einen Biss versemmeln, okay, das kann passieren. Da wollen wir ja nicht so sein. Aber ein Pärchen, das Vollgas gibt...da muss mehr herausspringen für Dich, als ne Schwimmweste so feucht, dass sie sich aufbläst. Das routinierte Bellyanglerverhalten ist davon abhängig, wer oben liegt.....Er: dann verpasst Du Ihm ein astreines Spöket-Piercing - da in Wurfweite, sollte das ja kein Problem sein- und sobald er sich getrollt hat, übernimmst Du überlassenes Terrain. Sie: dito, und da Er wahrscheinlich nicht Angler ist (sonst würde Er ja auch im Belly angeln und nicht am Strand nageln - super Wortspiel, hast Du es bemerkt #h ) und keine Ahnung hat, wie Er nen Drilling sauber wieder entfernt, wird Er ganz schön blöd dastehen, wenn Er Ihr das Teil entfernen soll. Daraufhin wird ein heftiger Streit zwischen den beiden entstehen. Du wirst zwischenzeitlich an Land sein, erste Hilfe anbieten und aus lauter Dankbarkeit wird Sie... Du weißt schon...Er hat es ja eh verschissen bei Ihr.

Achja, bleibt noch die Selbstauslösung der Schwimmweste....Dennis, das ist die Jugend, das legt sich mit dem Alter, man wird gelassener, glaub es mir...

Wo bekomme ich günstig ein Belly-Boot geschossen??? :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Dennis, Dennis, Dennis.....also, muss man Euch Jungspunden denn alles erklären?
> 
> Auf die Frage der Blondine, ob Du es aus eigener Kraft an Land schaffst, heißt die Antwort eindeutig: *Nein*...dann faselst Du was von Krampf im Fuß und stundenlangem ankämpfen gegen die Strömung und dann simulierst Du einen Ohnmachtsanfall....was glaubst Du, wie schnell die Dich im Boot haben und genau da wollen wir doch alle hin, oder?
> 
> ...



Ich schmeiß mich wech!!  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## kanalbulle (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Geile Geschichte #6
Das nächste mal nimmst du aber ´ne Knipse mit !
Ich meine natürlich für die Hornhechte - will die auch mal in voller Länge springen sehen :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Ey Louis!!! Geile Antwort deinerseits #6#6#6. Ich lach immer noch ... GENIAL..... 

Naja.... das mit den Baywatch-Hasen..... Wie soll ichs sagen...... Ich hatte ein wenig Schiss vor den beiden..... 4 Hupen auf einmal im engen Boot ist bestimmt krass.... löl! Nächstes Mal geht da was mit Sicherheit.... Ich hab mir das Nummernschild gemerkt lölölöl


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stieg mit Knüppel in der Hand ins Wasser und paddelte los.....


Zum Glück warst im Belly unterwegs, da hat man immer ne Hand frei für den Knüppel...


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Geschichte #6
> Das nächste mal nimmst du aber ´ne Knipse mit !
> Ich meine natürlich für die Hornhechte - will die auch mal in voller Länge springen sehen :q



Hey Bulle.... Ich wollte mein CAM extra nicht mitnehmen, da es ja meine erte Tour war. Und ich kenn mich.... Die wäre bestimmt baden gegangen...... :q  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück warst im Belly unterwegs, da hat man immer ne Hand frei für den Knüppel...



Du ich wär da eh nicht rangekommen an den Knüppel. Der hatte zu dieser Zeit gerade ne Furche in den Sandboden gerissen  :q  :q  :q !


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Du ich wär da eh nicht rangekommen an den Knüppel. Der hatte zu dieser Zeit gerade ne Furche in den Sandboden gerissen  :q  :q  :q !


 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah: 

Jawoll!!


----------



## goeddoek (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Du ich wär da eh nicht rangekommen an den Knüppel. Der hatte zu dieser Zeit gerade ne Furche in den Sandboden gerissen  :q  :q  :q !



Sach ma - Sylverpasi; kommst Du eigentlich noch zum Angeln  |supergri 
Oder bist Du scharf darauf Boardferkel zu werden  |kopfkrat 
Bei deinen letzten postings müsstest Du eigentlich "Ehrenboardferkel" werden  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Louis (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Du ich wär da eh nicht rangekommen an den Knüppel. Der hatte zu dieser Zeit gerade ne Furche in den Sandboden gerissen  :q  :q  :q !



By the way, wie würde man den im Falle eines solchen Falles wieder aus dem Belly austeigen? Ist das entscheidene Teil nicht unter dem Ring? Sind deswegen die V-Tubes den Ringversionen vorzuziehen? |supergri


----------



## goeddoek (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, wie würde man den im Falle eines solchen Falles wieder aus dem Belly austeigen? Ist das entscheidene Teil nicht unter dem Ring? Sind deswegen die V-Tubes den Ringversionen vorzuziehen? |supergri



Das erklärt auch die Verkaufszahlen der V-Tubes mit Rutenhaltern  |supergri


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, wie würde man den im Falle eines solchen Falles wieder aus dem Belly austeigen? Ist das entscheidene Teil nicht unter dem Ring? Sind deswegen die V-Tubes den Ringversionen vorzuziehen? |supergri


Genau so isses Louis  Man muss nur vor dem Ausstieg die Querstange entfernen, sonst knallt die beim Ablassen auf den "Knüppel"


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, wie würde man den im Falle eines solchen Falles wieder aus dem Belly austeigen?  |supergri




Den Anker einfach wieder reinziehen! :q  :q  :q


----------



## dorschhai (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Muhahaha ich schmeiß mich wech! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Louis (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Was uns Dennis verschwiegen hat...

Der Dialog mit Pamela und Carmen ging nämlich so...

Pam: Hy, Kleiner....alles klar? Oh, Ich seh schon, Deine Rute hat sich im Rutenhalten verklemmt.

Carmen: Und die Lustkammer verliert Luft, da muss dringend nachgeblasen werden.

Zwei DLRG-Mietzen, mit Vollgas zu Dennis gerauscht, vom Spritzwasser und vom Fahrtwind die Nippel so hart, dass Du Glas mit schneiden könntest, die T-Shirts klatschenass.

Und was sagt Dennis, die coole Socke:

Och ne, Mädels, danke der Nachfrage, lasst mal stecken, alles klar hier, hab das voll im Griff. Ein andernmal vielleicht, aber heute will ich nur angeln.  |bla: 

Ich nenne das nen Elfer ohne Torwart mit Ballvorlegen verschießen.  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

|good:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah: Ich kann nich mehr.... So oder so ähnlich war es wohl auch..... Ich wollte doch NUR angeln und das in RUHE!


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Ich glaube, ihr solltet mit euren Frauen mal wieder nen Stösschen plaudern.  Ihr habt doch alle nen Eiweißüberschuss :q . Und so'ne Entsaftung hilft unheimlich, damit man mal wieder nen klaren Gedanken fassen kann :m .


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ihr solltet mit euren Frauen mal wieder nen Stösschen plaudern.  Ihr habt doch alle nen Eiweißüberschuss :q . Und so'ne Entsaftung hilft unheimlich, damit man mal wieder nen klaren Gedanken fassen kann :m .


Erinner mich nicht daran, ich bin die ganze Woche auf der Arbeit und sehe meine frisch angetraute erst am Freitag wieder...

Mir stehts also quasi schon im Schaft


----------



## Louis (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Erinner mich nicht daran, ich bin die ganze Woche auf der Arbeit und sehe meine frisch angetraute erst am Freitag wieder...
> 
> Mir stehts also quasi schon im Schaft




Frag mal Dennis, der kennt da ne gute Angelstelle |muahah:


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Erinner mich nicht daran, ich bin die ganze Woche auf der Arbeit und sehe meine frisch angetraute erst am Freitag wieder...
> 
> Mir stehts also quasi schon im Schaft



Das ist bitter :q . Zur Not spielst du eben fünf gegen Willi, bis Freitag is ja noch nen büschen hinne. Dat könnte sonst ins Auge gehen |supergri. Und das wollen wir ja auch nicht.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

@Louis:
Bis WH komm ich erst gar nicht, da muss ich ja quasi zu Hause bei meiner Frau vorbei und da bleibe ich dann vermutlich hängen... ähhh... stehen... ähhh... stecken... ähhh... stehen...


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Steffen...Hoffentlich schiesst Du Dich nicht selbst im BB ab. Es könnte Dich die Luft im BB kosten :m....


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bitter :q . Zur Not spielst du eben fünf gegen Willi, bis Freitag is ja noch nen büschen hinne. Dat könnte sonst ins Auge gehen |supergri. Und das wollen wir ja auch nicht.


Bei dem "Wasserstand" im Schaft, sind wohl eher 10 gegen Willi angesagt 

Obwohl... scharf angucken sollte eigentlich auch schon schicken


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Steffen...Hoffentlich schiesst Du Dich nicht selbst im BB ab. Es könnte Dich die Luft im BB kosten :m....


Dann müssen eben doch die Rettungsnixen kommen und "nachblasen"   :q


----------



## Louis (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Steffen...Hoffentlich schiesst Du Dich nicht selbst im BB ab. Es könnte Dich die Luft im BB kosten :m....




Jetzt weiß ich als Norditaliener auch, was der Ausdruck: In See stechen bedeutet, von dem hier an der Küste immer alle reden.  |kopfkrat  |licht  |thinkerg: 

Lustige Bräuche habt ihr... :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich als Norditaliener auch, was der Ausdruck: In See stechen bedeutet, von dem hier an der Küste immer alle reden.  |kopfkrat  |licht  |thinkerg:
> 
> Lustige Bräuche habt ihr... :m


 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:


----------



## bine (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

super Bericht!!! Hab mich fast weggeschmissen, als ich mir das bildlich vorgestellt hab.....  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Heilbutt (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Ich brech ab!!!!
Bitte NOCH mehr Details!!!
Absolut brilliante Formulierungen, das mit der Furche im Sand
und den Glasschneidern.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

HAHAHAHA ich beeumel mich gerade manmanman.... Hier is wat los! Mehr Details werden wohl nach und nach kommen..... :q:q:q


----------



## Gunni77 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Danke... ich habe sehr gelacht.... erst laut, dann lange

Gruß


----------



## gerstmichel (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Ja ja der Pasi !! :q 

Erst zum BBSNT nicht kommen #c (Zitat: "Nö, du ich kann nicht, mein BB is ja noch so neu, da geh ich erst ma auf'n Verinsteich und so, und ausserdem muss ich Sonntag auf'n Kutter, da muss ich dann erstma bei Mutti bleiben..." Zitat Ende) :g 

Und dann stellt sich heraus, der Vereinsteich ist die Ostsee bei WH und die Enten haben Nippel zum Glasschneiden!!! :m 

Da  werden die Fische doch zur Nebensache !!:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

#d 

Dennis, Dennis.......

ich glaube, dass Du lieber weiter Deinen Vereinsteich unsicher machen solltest  |supergri 

Man wat hab'
 ich gelacht  |supergri 

und wenn ich den Rest hier so lese, dann sollte doch eigentlich mal wieder ein Boardsheriff hier reinschauen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich als Norditaliener auch, was der Ausdruck: In See stechen bedeutet



Oder woher das Märchen Knüppel aus'm Sack stammt :q .


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem "Wasserstand" im Schaft, sind wohl eher 10 gegen Willi angesagt
> 
> Obwohl... scharf angucken sollte eigentlich auch schon schicken



Dann musst du dir einfach höhere Stiefel anziehen. So schwarze, glänzende, mit Absätzen   Machen sich bestimmt gut im BB.


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja der Pasi !! :q
> 
> Erst zum BBSNT nicht kommen #c (Zitat: "Nö, du ich kann nicht, mein BB is ja noch so neu, da geh ich erst ma auf'n Verinsteich und so, und ausserdem muss ich Sonntag auf'n Kutter, da muss ich dann erstma bei Mutti bleiben..." Zitat Ende) :g
> 
> ...



Nee neeeee dat is so nicht ganz richtig! #

1. Ich war beim BBSNT aber nur ne Std. weil meine Familie wieder nach Hause wollte. Kannst Medo, Nemo, Josi, MichaelB usw. fragen...... 
2. Ich war ja aufm Vereinsteich..... Schau ma hier.... Vereinsteich 
3. WEHE ihr nehm mir meine Baywatch-Hasen wech!

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> #d
> 
> Dennis, Dennis.......
> 
> ...



Also wenn Du dabei gewesen wärst, dann hätte ich mich sogar getraut, da mal 5 davor zu Ankern und Deine Cam auf Online-Modus zu schalten, damit Du wat für zu Hause hast...So mit Ship´s und Moots um Mund..... :q  #h


----------



## gerstmichel (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Nee neeeee dat is so nicht ganz richtig! #
> 
> 1. Ich war beim BBSNT aber nur ne Std. weil meine Familie wieder nach Hause wollte. Kannst Medo, Nemo, Josi, MichaelB usw. fragen......


 
Isch waaaiisss, hat der gerstmichel dir die Hand gedrückt.|wavey: 

Und hat der gerstmichel gesehen wie schnell du bist, wow. |supergri 

Erinnerst du dich? Es viel ein (1L?) Behälter voll  Saft oder Tee auf den Boden, etwa 2/10 sec später meint deine Frau heb das auf, und beeil dich !! Du schautest noch etwa 1 - 2 Ewigkeiten auf den Behälter in dem die Flüssigkeit in ruhigen Sinusbewegungen hin und herschwabte. Plötzlich bewegtest du dich! In einer atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit von ca. 10cm pro sec. versuchtest du mit der Hand den Behälter zu erreichen. Da plötzlich kurz vor dem Ziel:

Plöpp, Deckel auf - alles raus. #q Das war's ab nach Hause... 

Öhhh, off topic, sorry. Passt aber doch irgendwie zu dem "Nö ich brauch keine Hilfe" |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Moin,

kann ich alles bestätigen - auch das zu einem resignierten Grinsen verzogene Gesicht auf den Befehl "*Kompaniiiie Aaaabmarsch*" #q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Äh bin ich hier richtig im Angelforum?




Super fetter Geschichte Dennis! 

Die Antworten sind der absloute Hammer Jungs! 

Ich sitz schon ein paar cm höher vor lachen!


----------



## oh-nemo (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

*gröööööhl*
Jetzt ist auch klar warum *Weissenhaus* der HotSpot für die Anglerboardangelplätzeanderküstemitleserundnichtangemeldetsein  schlechthin ist:m
Dennis,jetzt weiss ich auch wie wir zur "heissen Phase" wieder Platz am Beach haben......
....du schreibst n Thread .... :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Isch waaaiisss, hat der gerstmichel dir die Hand gedrückt.|wavey:
> 
> Und hat der gerstmichel gesehen wie schnell du bist, wow. |supergri
> 
> ...



Ach Du Sch...... Ist das doch aufgefallen?!?!?!  :q  :q  :q  *peinlich* War auch nicht mein Tag. Erst fahr ich noch fast die Kiste fest, weil meine Dame nicht sagt, dass da ne Megafurche ist und dann dat mit dem Saft für meinen jüngsten...... #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> kann ich alles bestätigen - auch das zu einem resignierten Grinsen verzogene Gesicht auf den Befehl "*Kompaniiiie Aaaabmarsch*" #q
> 
> ...




Sowas fällt euch sofort auf was??? Manmanman.....!  :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> *gröööööhl*
> Jetzt ist auch klar warum *Weissenhaus* der HotSpot für die Anglerboardangelplätzeanderküstemitleserundnichtangemeldetsein  schlechthin ist:m
> Dennis,jetzt weiss ich auch wie wir zur "heissen Phase" wieder Platz am Beach haben......
> ....du schreibst n Thread .... :q



Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass das solche Ausmaße annimmt. Aber Du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie sehr ICH gelacht habe. Und das schon den ganze Day! DAS werd ich niemals vergessen. Das kannst Du mir glauben! 

Und selbstverständlich schreib ich wat, wenn´s wieder mit uns losgeht.....  :q  #6


----------



## Hendrik (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

|muahah:   |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah:
....und ich war nicht dabei  #q  #q  #q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Henne hol Dir Dein BB bei Micha ab und dann checken wir die Strandhasen...... Ich klär sie auf und Du waltest Deines Amtes.....!


----------



## Hendrik (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

|muahah: ...kaum zu glauben was einem hier an der Ostseeküste geboten wird, was meinst Du was am Wochenende in WH abgeht


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Tja alle werden hilfeschreiender Weise in der Ente sitzen und auf die DLRG-Bunny´s warten, die gerne beim Aufblasen helfen würden........ Und wir drehen die Filme......löl


----------



## Hendrik (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

auch für diese speziellen Filme wird es einen Markt geben  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Ja da hab ich wohl ne Lücke entdeckt. Angler-P-Filme...... Von Anglern - Für Angler....! lölölöl


----------



## Alexander (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Hi,

Coole Story das nächst mal enterst du das dlrg boot, und siehst deshalb lohnt es sich angeln zu gehen, also wegen der blondinen


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Alexander schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Coole Story das nächst mal enterst du das dlrg boot, und siehst deshalb lohnt es sich angeln zu gehen, also wegen der blondinen


 
Sag das mal meiner Frau... Dann kann ich euch nie wieder solche Story´s schreiben....... :q  #h


----------



## symphy (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

He du Vollpfosten 

was lese ich da ,konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen dann kaum die Tränen beseitigen vor lachen #6 #6 #6 

Soll ich dir mal meinen Bus leihen ( Insider) dann klappts auch mit den Bunnys 

Geiler Bericht besser gehts nicht Dennis,fahr bloß wieder nach WH ,BÜDDEEEEEEEEE !:z


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Maddin. Mir gings nicht anders..... Ich hätte Dich gerne dabei gehabt... Machn Messi an ich warte den ganzen Tag schon auf Dich...


----------



## AudiGott1984 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Vielleicht erzählt Dennis uns auch nicht die ganze Geschichte !!!! Vielleicht waren das auch zwei schwule Bademeister von der DLRG in tuckigen Badeanzügen !!!|kopfkrat 

Das kann ich mir eher vorstellen ! Und vorallem kann ich mir gut vorstellen in welchen Tempo dann Dennis in Richtung Strand gerast ist mit seinem Power Belly Boat !!!:m 



Bei nächsten Mal klappts auch mit den Fischen Digger !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht erzählt Dennis uns auch nicht die ganze Geschichte !!!! Vielleicht waren das auch zwei schwule Bademeister von der DLRG in tuckigen Badeanzügen !!!|kopfkrat
> 
> Das kann ich mir eher vorstellen ! Und vorallem kann ich mir gut vorstellen in welchen Tempo dann Dennis in Richtung Strand gerast ist mit seinem Power Belly Boat !!!:m
> 
> ...



Da les ich den puren Neid Maikiiii....löl #h


----------



## AudiGott1984 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Ne Ne kein Neid !!


Hättest du bloß ne Cam dabei gehabt !! Hättest die Szenen am Strand abgedreht und noch ein wenig Geld damit verdient !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Ja ich ärger mich ja auch, aber sowas passiert mir bestimmt noch mal..... Ich hab ja jetzt ein BB und ich werde mich zur Not auch wie ein U-Boot anschleichen....


----------



## Medo (23. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

@kommnachhausepassi


das du deinen blasehase als "alte" bezeichnet hast ..... ach ne....ich kann ja garnicht bestätigen das du da warst 

und tröste dich... nach nen paar jahren weden sie ruhiger...

ich weiss das 

gruss von dem der dich nicht sehen wollte..


----------



## MichaelB (24. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Moin,

@Medo: also ich hatte da eher sowas wie _*Hausdrachen*_ im Ohr... wann gehn wir der jungen dame beichten?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @kommnachhausepassi
> 
> 
> das du deinen blasehase als "alte" bezeichnet hast ..... ach ne....ich kann ja garnicht bestätigen das du da warst
> ...



Das ist mir schon klar, dass Du mich nie sehen willst ....löl  :m Joar die werden schon ruhiger...... Das geht los  #6. Und ALTE hab ich nie und nimmer gesagt....  |supergri Ich habe höchstens gesagt: Pfefferminztee, Camillentee und ne Altee! :q:q:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> @Medo: also ich hatte da eher sowas wie _*Hausdrachen*_ im Ohr... wann gehn wir der jungen dame beichten?
> 
> ...



Psssssst sie schleicht gerade um mich rum!!!  :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

Oh man nun reisst mir den Burschen nicht so in die Sch****... der arme darf das nachher wieder voll ausbaden und ich muss es mir via Webcam ansehen :q

Mir ist vom letzten Mal noch ganz schlecht... oh man war das ne Sauerei...


----------



## Anglerfreunde (24. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*

........klasse Story - Dennis :m 

Da kann man doch wieder sehen wie wichtig eine DigiCam ist  |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Mit ein paar Bilderchen von den vielen Fischen, Hupen und tackernden Lüstlingen wäre deine Story reif für einen Oscar - Glückwunsch.

Jetzt weiss ich auch warum mein Kumpel unbedingt ein BB benötigt.......und ich will nun auch eins|bla: |bla: |bla:  

Gruß Kay


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. August 2005)

*AW: Das erste Mal mit BB los!*



			
				Anglerfreunde schrieb:
			
		

> ........klasse Story - Dennis :m
> 
> Da kann man doch wieder sehen wie wichtig eine DigiCam ist  |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> ...




lloll Also was meine Augen live gesehen haben, war Oskarreif...... Ich ärger mich ja auch! Ich hätte gerne Fotos davon gemacht....So als Erinnerung so.....äääääääähm ja nee äääh oder soooo lölöl


----------

